# The laptop fan became so loud.



## ANNR

when i first got the toshiba laptop for my brother it was so quite but now it is so loud for some reason.

Usely the fan became loud like every other 5 mins and all other times you can't even hear it.  But now the fan is loud all the time.  

I download the cd/dvd drive silencer sofware from toshiba site and install it but the result is sitll the same.

Does anybody know what is wrong with the laptop? anybody know how i can get the fan to be quite?

Thanks


----------



## The_Other_One

Could be failing, could be getting hotter than before(due to software and such running in the background)...


----------



## Archangel

by the sound of it..   there is much dust/dirt in the CPU heatsink.   so it cant get rid of the heat very good,  meaning it pushes the Fan to max speed in order to loose heat ( could you tell me the CPU temperature?  and what CPU it is ofcourse )
anyway.,.. you might have to clean the heatsink 

Edit:  Yay.. post no2000


----------



## thealmightyone

Exactly what I was thinking. An in-built fan controller, speed dependent on the temperature of the processor. Take the bottom off, and use some cotton-wool ear-bud thingys/tissue, and blow repeatedly.


----------



## ANNR

I also noticed that the laptop is very hot lately. on the right side of the keypad is always hot.  On the botton i can also see the fan and there are alot of dust on it.  I will try to see if i can get it the bottom off and clean it.

it is a celeron M CPU.  Normaly what should the temp be around? 

will speed fan be able to tell the temp of my CPU? or is there a better program that i cna use.

thanks


----------

